# Slr lense on a Dslr?



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Aug 15, 2008)

Will a lenses for a Rebel 2000 35mm fit onto and work for a Rebel XT?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes.  Any *EF* lens will work on any *EOS* camera.  There are EF-*S* lenses, and those will work only on the entry or mid level DSLR Canon bodies.

So yes, it will work just fine...but it will give you a narrower field of view than you would get on the film camera beacuse of the 'Crop Factor'


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup.  For the XT (350D) any EF or EF-S mount lens will work.


----------



## charlessam (Sep 4, 2008)

What about nikon af slr lenses on say a d200?


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes.

A D200 will use any Nikon lens (or any other F mount) except a Pre-AI.  And you can mill out a Pre-AI lens and use it anyway (a lens like this is said to have been AI'd).


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

What the heck is "Pre-AI" ??  I don't think I've heard that term before... (or have and forgot.)

AI??  Hmmm...  Auto Indigestion?


----------



## epp_b (Sep 11, 2008)

AI: Auto-Indexing
Pre-AI: Lenses made before auto-indexing was developed

Pre-AI lenses have some differences in the mount that will "conflict" with some modern Nikon F mount bodies, but can be modified to work with them.


----------

